# Exmouth parking



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Parking in The Royal Avenue. Very pleasant spot on the bank of the estuary (alongside the railway station and five minutes walk from the high street).

Easyily accessible Council operated car park divided into four distinct areas accessed off a service road.

The first section is for short-term car parking with height barriers. 

Next is the long-stay area without height barriers. The parking conditions do say that vehicles have to be parked within a marked bay, but I was there with five other MH all longer than a single bay. I checked with a warden, who said that they prefer big vehicles to be in the long-stay parking area provided that they are parked sensibly and not causing an obstruction. I got the impression the answer might be different in the high season but I was there for five hours on a Saturday (October and the day of Exmouth carnival)without a problem.

Third area is signed as the coach park with long bays. The restrictions displayed show only no lorries, caravans or trailers.

Fourth area is for HGV - I didn't walk down that far, so can't say what restrictions (if any) were displayed.

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We have been to Emouth today and there were a multitude of MH parked along the seafront at the far end of the beach and had obviously been there overnight. Free parking from October 1st to March 1st and dogs allowed on beach durig that period. Maximum stay 24 hours.


----------

